# MISSY (a warning to you all!!)



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

I decided to write this up so what happened to Missy doesn't happen to your horses.

We live next to a primary school and the young boys tend to always climb on the fences making them loose.
We had our ponies Marlea, Missy and Moo in that paddock.
One friday night we were all sitting down about to watch a movie, and there was flashing lights on our driveway, we ran to the window to see who it was and there was a police car coming up our drive way.
Mum and dad told me to stay here and they ran out to see what the police officer wanted. They were out there for about an hour and I was begining to get really scared.
They came back in, and dad told me that Missy and Moo got out and were on the road, but they were ok and they were both back in the paddock now. 
The next morning dad came into me and told me that Missy had been hit by a car, and he didn't want to tell me last night because it would upset me too much.
The lady that hit Missy in her car was an elderly woman and had to go to hospital for minor injuries.
Moo saw the whole thing happen and I'm telling you know, she wouldn't eat or drink for a week. She was obviously devistated to loose her best friend.


Please, check your fences regulrly so what happened to little missy won't happen to your pony or horse.


RIP MISSY


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I've heard horror stories about horses getting hit. Dangerous for the car driver as well. The last one in my area was a horse vs semi, the driver was air lifted. I'm glad to hear your other two horses made it back home ok and that the woman driving survived as well. Thanks for sharing, its something we should all keep in mind.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Thankyou. 
Yes, and the thing is, Missy was black and this was at night making it even harder to spot her.
There was 3 thoroughbreds get hit by a car a while ago and the driver was a P plater that died in the accident.


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

I used to volunteer at a non profit therapeutic riding center for years. A few years back there were some horrible people going around who would seriously just let horses out for entertainment I guess?? There were about 20 something horses there and the facility was right off a busy road. So these lovely people let all the horses out and of course they ended up on the road. 2 old horses, Honey & Brownie (who were inseparable) got hit and killed, it was absolutely devastating. Thank god it was only 2 and not more and that no one else was injured other than one made that slipped and cut her knee open. We had to padlock all the gates for a longtime after that which I'm itself is a terrible idea. 

So glad you're other two wernt harmed! But so sorry you had to go through that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

How awful!! I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)

Rest in peace.
Sorry for your loss!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss 

Perhaps you could put a hot wire up and stick signs on your fence warning the kids that it's electric to make sure this doesn't happen again?


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss... horses getting out is always a very scary thing. I hope that lady will be okay too.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

The same thing happened to my mare in 08 and I am right there with you when you say the other horses know. The two that were with my mare knew something happened.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Same thing happened to our horses, it was a bad night and the two horses got out, mine ended up getting hit by a car, while my best friends horse (my horses bestfriend) watched the whole thing... it was one of the worst nights of my life


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

huge hug from me  rip missy


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm super sorry for all your loses. Missy, and all your horses are in a better place now, where the grass isn't greener on the other side of the fence, because there are no fences, no boundries, and they can run free for ever.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

^^^^ Kay, that's not nice, made me cry!:")


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Horses KNOW when something bad happens. They also associate bad things with something they see/smell. During a severe thunderstorm several years ago, a bolt of lightning struck a 10 year old grey arabian mare, my favorite riding companion. The rest of the herd bolted from the front pasture where they were gathered together and into the back pasture. Their hoof prints had dug deep into the muddy hill leaving distinct takeoff points only 15 or so feet away from Beauty's lifeless body. After that, the herd was leary of the front pasture as well as thunderstorms for the next few years. 

My oldest sister had a scary accident on the highway while pulling her mares in a trailer. The electric brakes failed when she tried to use them to stop the trailer from fish tailing. Right then, the trailer actually caused a series of events that happened lightning fast. Ending with her trailer on the side and her brand new Toyota 4-runner totaled by the time they came to a stop. Her horses were pulled from the trailer after the rescuers used the jaws of life to open the trailer. The vet said that it was the first time in 15 years that he had horses live through that kind of accident. While the horses suffered only minor injuries (no humans were hurt), they associated the traumatic experience with the big red trucks that they saw while laying on their sides, getting pulled from the trailer. For many years the mares, especially the older one, would get very tense when she saw big red trucks.

I hope your other horses recover from their trauma soon. I am also so glad that it wasn't worse than it could have been.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> ^^^^ Kay, that's not nice, made me cry!:")


Haha, I kinda get a bit emotional in my writing sometimes


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

oh that is soo sad that reminds me of my dead horses not because of getting hit by a car


----------

